# Whole ribeye info..



## hemi (Feb 19, 2010)

I got a buddy in the grocery business that can sell me a few whole ribeyes that weigh about 10 pounds each in the cryopac for 5 bucks a pound .
IS this a good price and how is the best way to cook it in a reverse flow 
offset that U see below so it is tender and edible ? 

Thanx, Hemi..


----------



## mr mac (Feb 19, 2010)

$5/pound is a great price!  As for cooking, low and slow until it hits rare to medium rare or just slice it into 1.5" steaks and invite some of your SMF buddies (like me) to dinner!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2010)

That might be a good price for you where you live but last month I picked up a whole bone in ribeye roast/prime rib for 3.99lb and they were both 22 lbs. But that was on sale but I can always get a whole ribeye roast no bone for around 5.18lb so their about 21 lbs to them.


----------



## mr mac (Feb 19, 2010)

Here we have the grocer's union that really drives prices up from what we were used to in NW Florida.  To see any ribeye or prime rib at or under $5/pound is a great day!


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 19, 2010)

$5 Lb. or less Prime Rib would be cause for fireworks and a block party here in N.E. Ohio - A super secret special sale is $7.99 lb. 

that's it - I'm moving to Fla.   No taxes and cheap Prime !!!!


----------



## jak757 (Feb 19, 2010)

Not to mention NO SNOW!!! I'm ready to go too.  At least it's sunny here today!!


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2010)

Depends on the grade of meat. Prime, choice, or select? For select that would be a decent price, Choice would be a good price, Prime would be an outstanding price.


----------



## bbally (Feb 19, 2010)

Above is the jackpot correct question prior to offering accolades of a great deal.  If it is select, its a ripoff.  Choice it is an OK price.  Prime its a deal.

Get used to checking grade along with price and you will begin to improve your game!


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 19, 2010)

And they have some great Brown's backers clubs down there - Use to spend 2-3 weeks in the winter with my Dad during football season and they welcomed me with open arms and cold beer!


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hard to even find select anywhere near that price in Ohio.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a decent price.  I'm used to getting a full side so it is much cheaper.  If you consume a lot of beef, getting a side or a quarter is well worth it.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 19, 2010)

I paid last month for Ribeye Choice Roast $8 per lb at Costco, and then saw them a Winco for $6 lb.  However Winco was not choice they were select.

Ask your buddy if you can buy 1 now to check out the meat, and then steak it out into 1.5" steaks and grill them.  If it tastes like an expensive rib eye steak,  then load up your freezer.


----------



## hemi (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info folks..  looks like 
I am gonna eatin' some beef in the near future  Hemi..


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 19, 2010)

just had (and still have a few left)whole select ribeyes for $2.99lb
at work.
SOB


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 20, 2010)

$2.99 lb here at Shop-rite,  picked up a couple.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 20, 2010)

When I was meat manager in Clayton and Alex Bay stores on the St. Lawrence river, during the summers we'd get folks coming in straight off their yachts, in swimtrunks, bikinis and flipflops at 6 in the morning, wanting a little 'shore breakfast' on their tubs - 20 to 30 1½" to 2" thick cut ribeyes plus 10 lbs. shrimp and 8-10 fresh lobsters.. as long as it was prime, they didn't ask the price, lol!  When you own a 5 mil $ yacht, I guess you don't have to!  I'd get $100 tip to deliver them to the dock too!


----------



## john3198 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hemi - 

These guys are right on as usual about the grade. We did some Prime grade rib roasts around Christmas and they were awesome. Still have 2 in the freezer. Paid 9.99/lb for Prime and well worth it. So if yours is prime, that is a good deal as Bob and others have said. A good price for Choice.

I don't have any experience with your style smoker, so can only give you some general advice. Keep your rub simple - not like pork. Rosemary, garlic, evoo, S&P, etc. Don't want it to overpower the meat. 

I sear mine before I smoked. Got that idea from the forum - RonP I think. Nice flavor.

Finally, don't over cook. We usually cook to 120 becasue we like rare, but I have cooked them to 130 and still had them plenty rare-med rare.

Here is a post I did a few weeks back:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ighlight=hasty

Do a little digging in this forum - search on prime rib - and you will get tons of ideas. There is no "one right way". Good luck.


----------

